# why nc is so slow?



## txrocker281 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello,
I recently installed cm7 on my nookcolor,but the experience has been dissapointing, its just to slow. For example,on the kindle app,pages lag to turn,heavy lag..the tablet itself freezes..

I overclocked it using nookcolor tweaks app,but still not a difference


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Is it slow doing anything else? Ive been running the same rom, for about a week now, and have zero lag.. granted i havnt used the kindle app, and ill certainlybgive it a run, and see if i experience your issues? What version of cm7 are you running? If its nightly, i saw some issues with nightly over #225 with alot of fcing and freezing, im running #219 and am stable.

I'll play with the kindle app, as i did with the nook app and report back man.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Higher resolution plus a stripped down CPU, memory, and GPU. You can't expect too much from it.
Slow memory and the high resolution in particular slow down the UI.

If we can get ICS ported to the Nook it will probably perform a bit better due to hardware composition.


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> If we can get ICS ported to the Nook it will probably perform a bit better due to hardware composition.


Don't you mean When?







I'm even gonna try and learn and help out with the porting. Love this Device.

Back on topic: After playing with the Kindle app, Didn't see any issues with. However Am getting a few issues with the newer Nightlies. Even after 230s..


----------

